# [Résolu] [Installation] ne trouve pas le CDRom

## kizlum

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un problème en ce qui concerne l'installation de Gentoo Linux 2006.1 sur mon ordinateur.

J'ai acheter dans le commerce le numéro 3/2006 de Linux+ Giga Pack comtenant deux DVDs:

DVD 1: "Gentoo 2006.1 LiveDVD: suppléments, installeur graphique, plus de 3000 de packages source !"

DVD 2: "Tutoriel d'installation de Gentoo 2006.1. La version pour i686 et AMD64"

(c'était des citations de ce qui est écrit sur la revue   :Smile:  )

Je met donc le premier DVD dans mon lecteur unique (DVD of course  :Smile:  ) et le reboot le PC.

Je tombe sur un espèce de mini-grub qui me propose plusieurs choix:

 :Arrow:  Gentoo Installer i686

 :Arrow:  Gentoo Installer i686 nofb

 :Arrow:  Gentoo Installer AMD64

 :Arrow:  Gentoo Installer AMD64 nofb

 :Arrow:  memtest64

Je choisis donc Gentoo Installer AMD64.

Il me sort une petite erreur que je n'ais pas le temps de voir au début, puis il me charge pleins de modules (sata_*, ata_piix, nfs...). Ensuite il me dit:

Activating mdev

Making tmpfs for /newroot

Ici il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à monter le DVD

Attemping to mount CD:- /dev/sda

Attemping to mount CD:- /dev/sda

Medium no found

Ensuite il me demande la langue du clavier, puis me dit qu'il faut que je donne un root sur lequel booter.

Impossible d'avancer dans l'installation sans cela.

Pouvez-vous m'aider à résoudre ce problème ? (si je ne suis pas asser clair, n'hésitez pas à demander des précisions -j'en suis pas à 10 reboots près ^^ ).

Pour information, ma configuration est la suivante:

Proc: Intel Core 2 Duo

Mémoire: 1024M

Lecteur DVD: Writemaster(tm) ^^ qui fait aussi graveur de DVD.

Merci d'avance.Last edited by kizlum on Sat Dec 30, 2006 11:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour et bienvenue sous Gentoo !!!

Avant que tout le monde ne râle : pourrais tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos conventions (ie mettre un truc du style : [Install - Installeur graphique] ne trouve pas le CD ROM)

Sinon, il faut savoir que cet installeur graphique est peu utilisé (ni apprécié) par les gens du forum (et qu'ils le connaissent donc général peu ==> aide beaucoup plus difficile à recevoir que pour une install faite depuis le Minimal CD). Si tu as le temps et la patience, je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux d'utiliser cette méthode (accès haut débit recommandé ...) : ce n'est pas vraiment compliqué si tu suis patiemment le manuel en ligne et ça te permet de comprendre énormément de choses sur le fonctionnement de ta gentoo.

Sinon, je suis désolé mais je n'ai pas trop de solutions à ton problème en l'état. (N'ayant jamais utilisé l'installeur graphique...)

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à toi!

Feu la première fois que j'ai voulu installer une gentoo sur mon PC avec le HDD en SATA, j'ai eu le même type de problème...que j'ai résolu en modifiant la config de mon SATA dans le bios...dès que je reboote, je regarde la façon dont j'ai du configurer le "truc", mais il n'y a que 2 ou 3 choix, donc tu auras vite fait le tour!  :Wink: 

----------

## kizlum

Bonjours. Merci pour vos réponses.

J'avais déjà installer sur mon x86 Gentoo avec le minimal CD (celui où on télécharge l'archive stage 3, compilation du kernel, copiage de certains fichiers de configuration à partir d'un environnement chrooté ?).

Je vais retélécharger un minimal CD et refaire l'essai.

bivittatus : quel est le "truc" que tu as modifié dans ton BIOS (si tu t'en rapel bien sûr ^^) ?

De plus, pensez-vous que l'utilisation d'un noyau amd64 peux fonctionner sous Intel ?

Merci d'avance.

P.S.: c'est bon comme ça le titre ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour ton titre, c'est nickel!

Pour ce qui est du stage3 amd64 sur une plateforme intel, je pense que ça doit bien se passer si tu coche les bonnes options dans la configuration du noyau, je crois même que c'est ce qu'il faut faire pour exploiter une architecture INTEL 64 (mais je connais bien...)

----------

## ryo-san

Bonjour,

@kizlum: Quelle est ta carte mere ? selon la marque tu aura besoin de ce 

 LIVECD , mais ce n'est pas un installer graphique.

----------

## kizlum

Re merci pour les réponses.

J'ai telecharger le gentoo amd64 minimalcd. Que dois-je faire pour éviter ce problème de disque dur / lecteur de DVD (j'ai du mal à comprendre du quel il s'agit) ?

@ryo-san: ma carte mère est la suivante: (attention je balance la réference complète) Classic series desktop boardd DG965SS For th intel(r) core(tm)2 Duo processor.  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

lut

je cherche vite fait ( je dois partir ), mais je n'arrive pas a trouver quel controller est present sur ta carte mere.

Le probleme est que ce controller ne doit pas etre pris en charge par le cd d'install.

Le lien que je t'ai donné ne servira a rien je pense.

Tu pourrais tenter ce qu'on te dit un peu plus haut :

Il faut aller dans le bios et configurer le controller SATA pour qu'il fonctionne en mode IDE ( tu devrais avoir IDE,AHCI et RAID comme choix  ) tu devrais pouvoir booter , et quand tu  compileras ton kernel tu inclu(d)s ( 'tain je ne sais plus ecrire ) le support du SATA en fonction de ce que 

```
lspci 
```

te diras.

++

----------

## kizlum

OK Merci beaucoup je teste cela demain après-midi (je fête noël ^^).

----------

## bivittatus

Allez, j'en profite pour vous souhaiter un joyeux Noël!!!   :Mr. Green: 

Hop...au boulot...l'option que j'ai modifié est celle-ci:

```
On-Chip SATA Mode  -->  Enhanced
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## kizlum

Bon voila j'ai fait plusieurs tests avec mon bios et voici les résultat:

Rien n'a marché !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

J'ai trouver uniquement de paramètres dans le BIOS qui peuvent peut-être changer quelque chose:

(je vous met le chemin dans mon BIOS)

Advanced->Drive Configuration->Ata/Ide = Native / Legacy

et

Advanced->Drive Configuration->Configure SATA as = IDE / AHDCI

Voila je ne sais pas si cela a put aider (j'ai tester toutes les combinaisons ^^, aucune n'a marchée)

bivittatus: je ne trouve pas de paramètre qui ressemble au tiens dans mon BIOS.

Sinon je me suis amusé à recopier ce que me sort gentoo au démarrage (que j'abrege un peux):

 *Quote:*   

> *Chargement de tout les modules*
> 
> Activating mdev
> 
> Making tmpfs for /newroot
> ...

 

----------

## ryo-san

Salut,

donc ton controller n'est pas encore pris en charge par le livecd   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai trouvé ca sur une liste :

"you have to find it under the new libata 

settings though ("Marvell PATA" controller)"

Je crois qu'ils parlaient d'une fedora core 6 et du kernel 2.6.19.

Hum, le mieux serait donc d'installer linux avec un livecd recent, peut importe si c'est un live cd gentoo ou pas.

PS: Le livecd que je t'ai indiqué prends en charge ce controller il me semble , ca vaut le coup d'essayer ...

----------

## kizlum

OK. Je teste le live CD et la Fedora core 6 avec le dernier noyau quand j'ai le temps (un peux surchargé là ^^). Je donne les résultats.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Et bienvenue à toi. Ton problème est relativement "courant" hélas, pour les gens disposant de matériel récent. Je n'ai pas grand-chose à ajouter aux commentaires qui ont déjà été faits, tous de bon conseil.

En revanche je vais tâcher d'expliquer de mon mieux pourquoi ça déconne. Pendant plus de 10 ans les disques durs "grand public" dans les PC étaient au format Parallel-ATA (PATA). C'est une norme déjà ancienne, qui comportait des limitations inhérentes à son architecture. Pour pallier ces limitations, la norme SATA a été inventée, et remplace lentement le PATA dans nos PC. Le problème, c'est qu'à un moment ou un autre, il fallait bien que les constructeurs décident de consommer la rupture, en supprimant de leurs composant le support PATA.

 :Arrow:  C'est chose faite pour Intel avec son composant ICH8 (celui qui fait marcher le Core 2 Duo dans ta carte mère). Malheureusement, les constructeurs de disques durs et autres lecteurs CD/DVD n'ont pas suivi le même rythme, et on rencontre encore très souvent des PC équipés en SATA, mais qui se traînent un lecteur DVD à la norme PATA. Pour pouvoir les utiliser, bien que le chipset Intel ne le supporte plus, les constructeurs de cartes mères implantent désormais sur leurs modèles des composants PATA plus ou moins "nouveaux", et donc non supportés par Linux. Pourquoi "nouveaux" alors que la norme a plus de 10 ans me demandera-tu ? Tout simplement car jusque-là tout était intégré "de base" dans le chipset, et personne n'éprouvait le besoin de s'en équiper. Aujourd'hui nous voyons donc fleurir ce genre de "nouveaux" composants, supportant une norme "déjà vieille",  et ça nous pourrit la vie !

Lorsque tu insère ton LiveCD dans ton lecteur, et que le PC comment à booter sur ce dernier, il se charge en fait via un système d'émulation contenu dans le BIOS (ton BIOS fait croire au noyau contenu sur le CD/DVD qu'il tourne sur autre chose de plus "classique", genre une disquette ou un disque dur). Puis, lorsque le système est amorcé et le noyau Linux chargé en mémoire, on demande alors à ce noyau de charger le reste du système d'exploitation depuis le CD-ROM (sans émulation cette fois). Et c'est là que ça coince : Linux ne supporte pas certains des "nouveaux' chipsets PATA actuellement utilisés, ne sait donc pas les utiliser, et ne peut donc continuer le chargement. D'où le message indiquant qu'il ne trouve pas le lecteur CD :

```
Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sda

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sdb

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sdb1

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sdb2

No bootable medium found. Waiting for new devices...

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sda

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sdb

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sdb1

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sdb2

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sda

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sdb

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sdb1

Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/sdb2
```

Bref, côté Gentoo il n'y a hélas pas vraiment de solution, si ce n'est cette préconisée par ryo-san. Cette solution n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un minimal CD de Gentoo 2006.1, livré avec d'un noyau plus récent, et qui intègre le support de ces "chipset à problèmes". Dans mon cas (Asus P5B-E Plus, munie d'une puce PATA JMicron), ça a réglé le "problème".

Sinon, autre solution, probablement plus "confortable" si tu débute sous Gentoo, utiliser un LiveCD intégrant un navigateur web, qui te permettra aussi de surfer pendant ton installation (pratique pour venir chercher de l'aide sur ce forum par exemple). Dans ce cas-là j'ai tendance à conseiller Ubuntu : leur politique de "une distrib tous les 6 mois" leur permet de coller plutôt bien à l'actualité hardware, ce qui évite souvent ce genre de soucis (bien que dans mon cas, la distrib n'intégrait pas le support pour ma puce réseau).

Bon courage en tous cas, et à bientôt !

----------

## kizlum

Merci pour ta longue réponse (merci d'avoir pris tout ce temps pour m'expliquer).

Comment savoir de quel chipset mon ordinateur est muni ? (pour toi tu parle d'un "P5B-E Plus, munie d'une puce PATA JMicron).

J'ai deja essayer Ubuntu (edgy eft 6.10 pour amd64), il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver /var/log, /dev, /dev/proc ....

Je pense que je vais aussi essayer le live cd gentoo "modifier" pour les nouveaux chipsets.

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Pour savoir quelle puce ton ordi utilise, tu as plusieurs solutions :

Lire la doc de ta carte mère, si tu l'as sous la main, c'est souvent indiqué dedans, tout simplement.

Regarder dans le gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows (si il est installé), au niveau des périphériques de stockage (ou un truc du même, je ne me rappele pas la dénomination exacte).

Regarder dans ton BIOS, parfois le nom des items qui servent à configurer cette puce peuvent te mettre sur la voie (dans le BIOS de ma P5B-E, j'ai plusieurs options qui parlent de "JMicron bla-bla-bla").

Regarder carrément sur la carte mère, si tu as l'habitude, tu trouvera rapidement la référence sur la puce en question (elle se trouve presque toujours à proximité immédiate des ports PATA qu'elle gère).

A priori une recherche préliminaire me porte à croire que tu as cette carte mère Micro ATX intel (ton boîtier est-il de taille standard, ou plus petit que la moyenne ?). On peut trouver un blog qui parle de l'install d'une FC6 sur ce type de carte mère. Ce message sur les archives de la mailing-list du kernel linux confirme qu'il s'agirait d'un contrôleur PATA Marvell.

Pour faire simple, si je devais faire des essais sur cette carte, je tenterais les manips suivantes, dans l'ordre :

Passer le contrôleur ATA du BIOS en mode AHCI

Booter avec un LiveCD récent, et passer en paramètre au noyau de ce LiveCD l'option all-generic-ide

Après, si vraiment ça ne boote pas, j'avoue que, hormis une install sur un autre ordi, config du noyau avec support matériel de ton PC, puis ré-intégration du disque dur dans ton PC, je ne vois pas trop comment t'en sortir. Mais bon, soyons confiants, tu n'est pas le seul au monde à avoir cette carte mère, il doit bien y avoir un moyen d'installer une distrib linux, quelle qu'elle soit, et de repartir ensuite de cette base pour bâtir ta Gentoo  :Wink:  !

Bon courage en tous cas !

----------

## kizlum

Encore merci pour toutes ces expliquations.

J'ai essayé de graver le CDRom de Gentoo minimal avec le support JMicron (je crois que cela s'appel comme ça): Pas plus de resultats  :Sad:  .

Sous Windows je ne trouve pas plus d'informations à propos de la puce de ma carte mère (il me donne beaucoup de caractèristiques mais je ne sais pas les quelles prendres. De toute façon je crois que tu as trouvé la solution et je t'en remerci grandement).

Je vais essayer ce que tu dit que tu ferait si tu devais faire des essais sur cet ordinateur:

 *Quote:*   

>     * Passer le contrôleur ATA du BIOS en mode AHCI
> 
>     * Booter avec un LiveCD récent, et passer en paramètre au noyau de ce LiveCD l'option all-generic-ide

 

Je tente tout cela et je donne les résultats.

----------

## kizlum

Je viens de tester ton astuce anigel, ca marche nikel !   :Razz: 

J'ai mit le BIOS "Use sata as..." AHCI et j'ai booter sur le liveCD minimal avec JMicron (celui cité dans les autres messages) avec l'option all-generic-ide, le début dce passe bien (pas le temps de faire l'install ce soir je suis pas là, je vois ca demain et je donne les résultats).

Ceul revère de la maneuvre, Windows XP ne se lance pas si le met AHCI dans le BIOS (il se lance avec IDE). Des idées ?

----------

## ryo-san

 *kizlum wrote:*   

> Je viens de tester ton astuce anigel, ca marche nikel !  
> 
> J'ai mit le BIOS "Use sata as..." AHCI et j'ai booter sur le liveCD minimal avec JMicron (celui cité dans les autres messages) avec l'option all-generic-ide, le début dce passe bien (pas le temps de faire l'install ce soir je suis pas là, je vois ca demain et je donne les résultats).
> 
> Ceul revère de la maneuvre, Windows XP ne se lance pas si le met AHCI dans le BIOS (il se lance avec IDE). Des idées ?

 

Oui , installer les pilotes AHCI  :Wink: , cela se fait normalement depuis le cd d'install de win ( F6 ), si c'est deja installé , il te faut extraire les drivers ( il doit y avoir un .INF et autre chose ) et faire une install manuelle du driver depuis le ... mince ... "device manager"   :Razz:   en anglais.

----------

## kizlum

Je vous écrit d'une Gentoo Linux 2006.1 avec les drivers nVidia (qui me donne un "Direct rendering : yes" ^^).

Ca marche bien. J'ai encore quelques problèmes d'installation (comme par exemple, je ne trouve pas le fichier qui correspond à mon lecteur cd: /dev/cdrom n'existe pas).

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide. Je met le post en [résolu]

Edit: je ne vais pas installer Windows car ma machine marche bien comme ça (à voir pour les jeux mais de toute facon je lui ai gardé 40go). Pour les problèmes relatifs à l'installation, je vais créer de nouveaux posts pour tout les problèmes.

----------

